# Pantry Chocolate Cake



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This cake is mixed directly in the cake pan. Do NOT grease or flour your cake pan.


Preheat oven 350 degrees. 

Take the following ingredients and whisk them together in an UNGREASED 9x13 cake pan.

3cups flour
2cups sugar
8Tbls cocoa powder
2tsp baking soda
2tsp salt

In a separate container mix

3/4cup oil
1tsp vanilla
2Tbls vinegar
2cups cold water

Pour the liquid in to the flour mixture all at once. Stir until ingredients are thoroughly blended, but do not over mix.

Bake 45-50 min or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

Recipe can be halved to make a single 8" layer.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

this makes an excellent cake, better yet no eggs required.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

That is why I love this cake. No eggs, milk or butter!


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like a winner to me. Now I need to find an oven and a cake pan. :gaah:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, md! This looks like a winner for the recipe collection! :kiss:


----------



## dmkoza (Mar 29, 2012)

This is going in my SHTF Recipe collection. Thank you so much for sharing. It is nice, that no eggs, and butter are needed.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe! Sounds like a good one, gonna try it out this weekend.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I really like this recipe. Quick and easy to make. I make it frequently and I also make extra and freeze the whole cake in case unexpected company shows up. If I am doing a "big" baking day (cake, cookies, muffins, etc) I will cut it up and freeze individual slices so it won't get wasted/stale.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice! A full-size recipe. I've been enjoying the 3-2-1 cake, but it's a single serving cake.

For those that haven't seen that one, It's a box of angel food cake mix and a box of any other cake flavor. Mix up the two mixes together and store in a tuperware or ziplock. When you want a little cake, *3* tablesoons of mix and *2* tablespoons of water in a microwave safe bowl, mix and then zap it for *1* minute. Perfect cake for 1. No eggs, no oil. I like Angel food and Devil's food. I've also started mixing a little something extra in, like a spoonful of strawberry jam. Spice cake with a spoon of apple butter is good, too. Just cut the jam in, don't mix it. You want a swirl of fruit inside the cake. You can also top the cooked cake with the jam (Boysenberry on the chocolate is really good).

John


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you John and Md. Both are in my recipe file.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks MD, I am going to try this one out when I get in from the garden tonight.

Would you mind posting this recipe in the "Sticky" "Recipes From Stored Foods"?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Thanks MD, I am going to try this one out when I get in from the garden tonight.
> 
> Would you mind posting this recipe in the "Sticky" "Recipes From Stored Foods"?


I will copy and paste to the sticky.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

I tried the chocolate cake, and it's not bad at all. Even better, it lasts a few days and stays moist. I halved the recipe and used an 8x8 pan and made a mocha icing for it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I also have a no egg, scratch chocolate cake recipe--dh loves it.

350 for 30 minutes..
2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup oil
1 cup water
3 tbsp cocoa

I copied your recipe also..thanks


----------

